# iPad - Activer notifications de l'Equipe.fr V4



## RaëL (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Je n'arrive pas à activer les notifications de l'appli L'Equipe.fr sur iPad. Depuis la dernière mise à jour, je ne trouve pas le menu qui permette de régler ces alertes. 

Pourtant j'ai bien activé les notifications depuis les Réglages généraux.

Savez vous comment régler cela?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juillet 2011)

Eh bien, il te faut aller dans "Réglages" "Apps" et là tu cherches ton appli puis tu cliques dessus et tu cherches s'il y a un onglet pour activer les notifications...


----------



## RaëL (4 Juillet 2011)

Ahh ok merci pour cette réponse rapide! Je vais voir ça ce week end en rentrant!
Bonne soirée!


----------



## RaëL (8 Juillet 2011)

J'y reviens! Non en fait dans AppS je n'ai pas l'équipe qui apparait. Pareil dans notifications, j'ai bien le monde par exemple mais pas l'équipe. Peut être que c'est 1 réglage dans l app elle même non?


----------

